# مميز جدا pump repair



## sasadanger (24 يوليو 2010)

pump repair
​*صور لصيانة المضخات الكبيرة الحجم  pump  repair*





Once disassembled, the components are inspected. The condition and dimensional information of the components are then documented. 




Inspection determined loss of suction pressure caused failure of pump. 




Excessive heat generated during  pump  failure caused case ring bores to be distorted and undersize across the split line. 




Yarway valve was originally welded to the casing. The valve was cut off and casing was flanged for easy removal of either the case or the Yarway valve. 




Case has been cleaned and the split line is being inspected with a precision straight edge. 




Case discharge neck is being flanged. 




Split line is being milled to provide a precision gasket finish and machining stock in the case ring bores. 




Splitter slots being re-machined to the proper depth. 




Pump feet being milled parallel with the split line to re-establish flatness and help eliminate possible soft foot problems during alignment. 




Drain hole being drilled in discharge neck. 




Case being line bored. 




View of top half of case during line boring. 




Case ring grooves being machined. 




Bearing housing hanger face being machined square to bores. 




Suction flange being re-machined. 




First cut on discharge flange. 




Discharge flange finish machined. 




Discharge flange being drilled 




Finish machined case bottom half 




Case top half after deburr & cleaning 




Shaft being manufactured of highest quality heat treated & stress relieved material 




Shaft being prepared for element assembly 




As cast CA6NM impellers 




Impellers in process of being machined 




Parts cleaned and ready for assembly 




Element after assembly 




Element on precision rollers 




Inspecting TIR 




Element being dynamically balanced to exacting standards 




Element in case 








Upon disassembly, several case ring bores were found to be severely damaged. 




Case ring bores were welded 100%. 




After welding, case was stress relieved,... 




...cleaned and primed. 




Split lines were milled to a minimum cleanup and a precision gasket finish. 




Case was then line bored to the proper standard dimensions. 




Case grooves were machined and the seal gland and bearing housing hanger faces were machined square to the bores. 




After machining, the case was deburred to ensure the precision fits of the stationary parts to the case. 




The case was then ready for... 




...installation of the customers spare element. 

*Throat bushing removed from shaft* 



Throat bushing removed from shaft 




Shaft bored out of the balance sleeve to recover impellers 




Damage to the diffuser vane tips... 




...is discovered upon disassembly. 




Part of a diffuser vane is lodged in the suction series impeller 




Broken diffuser vane found in bottom of case after removal of the element. 




Slight cut on case at the discharge head inner sealing face </SPAN>




Case being line bored to re-establish the proper standard dimensions. 




Relief bores between diffuser registers being machined to cleanup 




Boring bar in case 




Discharge head register being machined to the proper size 




Case after line boring 








Pieces being fitted for vane tip  repair  




Diffuser vanes being weld repaired 




Diffuser wear rings being sized 




Diffusers and case balance piece after finish machining 




Case balance piece, throat bushing and bearing sleeves ready for final inspection. 




Element being assembled 




Checking free movement in balance sleeve 




Element on precision rollers 




Element being dynamically balanced to exacting standards 




Element being assembled with diffusers 




Parts laid out for final assembly 




Element has been landed in case 








Housing installed and ready for alignment to case 




View of thrust bearing assembly 




Pump ready for delivery 
​ 
*Before and during disassembly* 




Before and during disassembly 












Case being welded for 100% cleanup in the bores 




Case top half being indicated in on planer mill 




Case bottom half being milled to allow stock for line boring and precision gasket surface 








Case being line bored to re-establish proper dimensional fits 




Bearing housing being drilled for an RTD 




Bearing housing hanger faces and seal gland faces being machined to a cleanup 



​ 



تابع

​


----------



## sasadanger (24 يوليو 2010)

Impeller faces have been welded and new wear rings have been installed 




Sleeve bearing before, during and after lacing 












Sleeve bearing being finish machined true to the outside diameter register fits to ensure precision alignment 




Oil galleys being milled 




Component parts being manufactured to meet or exceed original design standards 








Impeller after finish machining 




Newly manufactured shaft of highest quality heat treated and stress relieved shafting material. 




Components replicated with the highest quality materials 












Case top half after line boring 








Element has been balanced and landed in the case 




Case and case parts 




Pump has been painted and is ready for delivery 


*Case ring fits were pitted and over size* 



Case ring fits were pitted and over size. 




Case bores were welded 100% 




Split line after surfacing on planer mill 




Case and bearing housing being line bored 








Finish machined case top half 




Rotating element being dynamically balanced 




Element landed in case 




Pump ready for delivery 
​ 





Upon arrival,  pump  is disassembled and inspected. An inspection report documenting dimensions and equipment condition is generated. A formal work scope is then submitted for customer approval. 




Precision fits and tolerances are established during the machining process 








Clearances are established for optimum performance 








Pump is being built vertically to ensure concentricity 




Pumps are returned in new condition or better. 



​
​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasadanger (27 يوليو 2010)

جزانا وجزاكم خيرا
تسلم ايدك على الرد
وتقبل احترامى ومروى


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل وان شاء لله الىتقدم وزدهار


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع .. رائع

وشكرا لتعبك اخى الفاضل


----------



## ايمن الكبره (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## KSA_ENG (24 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا لك


----------

